# I havent shared in a while.



## Bugpac (May 25, 2016)

But a new bait were about to release.


----------



## Johnny (May 25, 2016)

Bug, have you put any thought into an optional design of making 
the two outside legs white ? Maybe simulate a swimming frog.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2016)

Looks awesome man! Is it a bait your going to roll out or the mold? If it's the mold, any bait maker have one on their list?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugpac (May 26, 2016)

Jim, Thank you.

Jonny, I am a mold maker. I only make the molds and a few baits for myself. But I could see endless color combos here.


----------



## Scott85 (May 26, 2016)

You could always dye it to the color you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

